# My 20g Tank



## Richmond98 (May 12, 2009)

Got things started last week of Nov. and waiting for things to level out. not planning on adding fish for a while really but wanted to have a tank running hahaha. I dont plan on using real plants so the silk will be fine for what i want and plan on hiding some of the things in the future such as the airline and the new intake line. I added to the intake line because i felt that there isnt enough water movement from the filter itself so why not take water from one side of the tank at a lower position while its re-added on top on another side. I do plan on adding couple Gourami thinking like flame, Neon Blue dwarf, or the dwarf Gourami. Hopefully if/when i can find a job i can get my 150g project underway and get that completed. well, enough babble here are the pics.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Tank looks good.

You do realize though, that your tank will not cycle without some source of ammonia? I assume that is what you mean by "level out". Google "cycling a fish tank" and you will find a ton of different ways to cycle a tank.


----------



## Richmond98 (May 12, 2009)

bmlbytes said:


> Tank looks good.
> 
> You do realize though, that your tank will not cycle without some source of ammonia?


Oh yea all over it hahaha i had started with the o'le shrimp in the nylon trick and for good measures i replaced about 2.5g of water with water from my moms tank thats been set up for a long time now. 
This isnt my first tank ive had tanks off and on for a good 25 yrs now with the most recent a 150g SW tank for about a year but just didnt like it and the cost factor was killing me. 


I see that you have Gouramis, i've never had them before but, some of them look pretty cool, any pointers or suggestions on those?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Unless you are getting dwarf gouramis, I wouldnt put them in a 20 gallon. They get kind of big and like to be in groups. Gouramis are pretty easy fish. I have not done anything special to care for them and I have not had a problem with them at all. They are a good community fish, and look cool. They do make a good addition to an aquarium.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Adding water from one tank to another doesn't really do anything FYI.
Gouramis are cool but even if you do a dwarf, I'd only do one because it rarely seems that any of the dwarfs get along besides honey gouramis. Normally if you get 2, you'll end up with one.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

Yea i had 2 Dwarf gourmis once and one died 

they are really pretty though


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

There can be some seed bacteria in the water, but a clipped corner of filter cartridge has a lot more.


----------

